# SanDisk Rescue Pro



## DeadEye (Apr 8, 2011)

I paid 60.00$ for this a year ago,used it once and yes it recovered files from a formatted card. Till now I was a happy user of an over priced bit of software,happy till I got this email


Dont Buy This!!!

Hello DeadEyeStudio

As a registered user of SanDisk ® RescuePRO ® Deluxe, we are writing to let you know that your annual subscription to RescuePRO Deluxe expired on 1/13/2011 and your copy has now reverted back to trial mode. Renew your subscription and keep RescuePRO active for another year. The subscription renewal fee is $30.00  a savings of 50% off the retail price!

You have until the end of April to renew this subscription, after that if you need to activate the software, the fee will be $60.00, the full price for a new one year subscription of RescuePRO.

It has been over a year since you first activated the software, there have been several updates and enhancements to the software.

Whats new?

New recovery engine resulting in faster scanning and better results
Support for new RAW image, HD video and audio formats
Compatibility and optimization for recent operating system updates and changes
Support for Memory Cards up to 64 GB
With your renewal, you will receive:

Free Updates   The latest version of RescuePRO Deluxe. Ensure that you always have the latest version of RescuePRO Deluxe with the most current recovery algorithms.  Our engineers are continually updating the program to accommodate new camera formats, adding support for new image types and/or operating system changes.

Free Tech Support  We dont hire strangers to support our products, nor do outsource our tech support.   When you call for support, you will always speak with one of our knowledgeable employees.

Free Downloads  Computer crash?  OS Upgrade?  Dont worrydownload it again free!

Peace of Mind -  As you know, disaster strikes when you least expect it.  By renewing now, you can rest assured that you have one of the best data recovery solutions available to you 24/7/365.

Remember - RescuePRO Deluxe not only works on memory cards, but also supports USB drives, iPOD's, most MP3 players, Digital Voice Recorders most SmartPhones and many other popular digital devices on the market.

Click below to renew your subscription today:  

LC Technology

If you have questions or problems regarding your renewal, please dont hesitate to contact us at 866-603-2195 toll-free (U.S./Canada) or at 727-449-0891. In Europe you can contact us at +44-115-959-7904 or e-mail us at renewals@lc-tech.com.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2011)

Huh?  They're charging an annual fee?

I can see it for things like virus scans, but a stand-alone script?  No way!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 8, 2011)

got the same, only I got my copy free with CF purchase. Used it once and it worked great


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2011)

Got mine free with a CF card as well.  Haven't had to use it yet.  I had no idea it was a subscription type thing...


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2011)

Bleh! Might as well just buy a new CF card each year and get the "free" subscription and a new card at least!
But yes it does sound awfully cheeky to charge an annual fee for software which is probably already totally covered in running and development costs through the card sales already.


----------



## Davor (Apr 8, 2011)

wow really? that's a bummer, is there no alternative to such a program? They make it seem like people need to recover images everyday


----------



## DeadEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear DeadEyeStudio;

I am very sorry you feel this way.  When you purchased RescuePro Deluxe, you purchased a 1 year subscription.  I will go ahead and take you off the mailing list since you are not interested in purchasing the renewal.

Sincerely;
Angela Sigouin


----------



## alsearsa (Jun 24, 2012)

There are other recovery applications.... free.  One good one is Recuva.  SanDisk is weird.  I got my copy of Rescue Pro with a CF and just lay it aside.  Later I needed it and had lost the code.  SanDisk referred me to the company that actually wrote the application who told me that I had waited too late to request a code.  After some pleading and telling them that I didn't install earlier because I no need, they gave me a code.  But it was a major run-a-round.


----------

